# Some Drawings/Paintings



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Horse Drawing:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/horse-drawing-99544/

This is a new drawing that i just finished..charcoal+pencils+white pastel for the bright highlights..it's 9X12 on toned gray paper
I'm not too happy with it because i made a mistake and worked too small with charcoal..that was a bad idea because it was inconvenient to work on details (wasting time and energy)..There's something little off about it in the eyes area but either way I'm done with it..tired of working on this old dude..lol

I was going for something that has an old or classic look and i thought this would make a good portrait..anyways hope you like it and yea I'm only showing this picture now but will keep this thread for all my other stuff










After color adjustments:


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jaw hits floor*

More!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

who's that? looks exactly like a chubby version of my dad. totally awesome detailing


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wooooowwww! That's awesome!!!! I really should learn how to work with charcoal!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome detail in those!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn you!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Thnx guys..glad you liked it..I'm wondering which one do you guys prefer..the original black and white or the tinted one?..it's kinda important to me actually because i'm planning to start selling sometime soon (hopefully..lol) and wondering which one would be better for a print


lazy calm: lol..thnx..it's a still frame from an old German movie called "the seventh seal"..I don't think he's someone popular but he's got that familiar look..lol

CabecitaSilenciosa: this smily is like "I've seen a ghost under the bed"..lol


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> lazy calm: lol..thnx..it's a still frame from an old German movie called "the seventh seal"..I don't think he's someone popular but he's got that familiar look..lol


yeah i like the seventh seal although it's not a german film


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> yeah i like the seventh seal although it's not a german film


yea you're right..it's not German it's Swedish..it tasted like chicken.. :b


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

That's just brilliant O_O wow...
as for the two, I think I like the first more... but only because I saw it first. I think maybe green or sepia would suit it better? I dunno...


----------



## kobie (Aug 21, 2010)

How long did it take you to finish the painting? Totally awesome job. I like the black and white one better. I can see more depth in it.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks judi and kobie..I appreciate it

I'll probably just go with the original black and white to avoid headaches..lol

Kobie: it's a drawing actually..it took me about 2-3 weeks..about 4-5 hours everyday..little longer than i intended to spend but I'm kinda slow and I'm still experimenting with charcoal and not used to it yet


----------



## misunderst00d (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome work, and with charcoal too! :shock
It is a tricky medium to work with and you pulled it off quite nicely.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

The original charcoal version is more appealing than the touched-up version, IMO.


----------



## howard26 (Jun 28, 2008)

thumbs up. that........is excellent.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

The lighting on the fabric, it's... aaaaaawesome.

All the details, vereh niiiizze!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I love his face. Did you draw from your head or have something to look at?


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks misunderst00d, Selbbin, howard26, Pure Phobia and shale

misunderst00d: thnx..yea it can be a bit messy

shale: thnx, glad you like it..I used a photo reference to work from


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

Very cool, love the shading.



Scorpius said:


> I'm wondering which one do you guys prefer..the original black and white or the tinted one?


Original, definitely.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Grigori: thanks..yea I'll just stick with the original

Here are some old digital paintings and concepts that i never really finished..i was mostly experimenting and developing my own style which is kinda dark and surreal..i like doing traditional and representational artwork but this is what I'm really into..I'm still unable to really express myself and my imagination and always feel limited by my lack of technical knowledge on things like anatomy and structure..so i need to work more on realism and traditional stuff because it helps me with these kind of paintings..but anyways hope you like them..

Umm..mutated space shrimps..lol










..










..


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

cool stuff!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I always get jealous looking at other people's drawings. I love the last space shrimp.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to all again

kelsomania: thanks, you can have one..they taste good..lol

Some random stuff i did recently or last year..

This is my first oil painting i did like a year ago..was a gift for someone:










Some raven drawings..first is charcoal on white paper and the second is white on black paper..both were then scanned and color adjusted in painter:


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

This is silver pencil on black paper..the original has a shiny texture to it but the scan obviously doesn't..lol
I then made patterns of it in painter to make the other two..


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome work! I especially like the oil painting.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

amazing work! ive never worked with charcoal before but this looks great, quite intense look on his face, as a whole it's very striking, like he's commanding an army to go forward lol.
really great work


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

aaaw cool those ravens look ****ing great! and the geometrical stuff is brilliant good job!
you got some mad skills


----------



## Sheerful (Sep 8, 2010)

You really are talented in arts..but I think you can draw angels or any other positive characters,, smiling faces .. to alleviate your feelings,, just suggestions


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to all

stef: thanks, glad you like it..and nice avatar..lol

LostIdentity:Thanks for all the comments..much appreciated..glad you liked those geometric drawings..looking forward to seeing your drawings too..you have inspired me to create more of them because I forgot how fun they are..lol

Sheerful: hehe..thanks..yea I guess you are right..I rarely draw happy or positive people..lol..but what about the flowers..they are happy flowers..haha
Well i think that's just my style..I like the darker side of art..but I'm really open to both..so I might draw more positive subjects in the future..thanks for your comments though


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> This is my first oil painting i did like a year ago..was a gift for someone:


I loove this.

please may i hang it on my wall?


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> I loove this.
> 
> please may i hang it on my wall?


Aw..sure you can..lol


----------



## deirdre (Jan 18, 2011)

Scorpius, those are wonderful!


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy crap, I love all of it! You're really talented!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

OhmyDamn!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice. :yes


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Good god. Those are pretty awesome.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Your crazy talented ! I wish I posessed your artistic skills D:


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

these are amazing.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to all for looking..I appreciate your comments and glad you guys liked them..


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Really hate those ads..


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyways, some sketches & drawings i made..i didn't want to spend much time on those..wanted to keep them simple and loose..just trying some stuff out..first one i spent more time on and made a while ago..the rest i made recently





































First time trying pastel pencils..i really like them but the paper was crap..too rough..won't use again but will try them on smoother paper next time..










anyways, will post few more later..


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^ They're all nice.


----------



## sehnsucht (Nov 1, 2011)

Mind=blown! Seriously, you are insanely talented. I especially like the one with the dead tree: it looks like the tree is shrugging sadly or reaching for something, very expressive!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't posted on SAS in a long time and just thought to update this thread with some of my new artwork..can't believe last time i updated it was 4 years ago.. :surprise:

Anyways, i think i lost most of the stuff that i posted here before because the web host was closed down but you can find most of it in the following links plus some of my new artwork as well:

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/sesh-artwork

and this is my sketchbook thread on CD where i posted some of my old stuff and the stuff i've been working on lately too:

http://crimsondaggers.com/forum/thread-6901-post-90963.html#pid90963

Hope you like it and feel free to add me or contact me if you're into art as well..i'm looking to meet new people with the same interests..i'm taking a bit of a break from creating atm and would like to take some time and just help others if someone needs help with something related to drawing or painting.. :nerd:


----------

